

Air conditioning, Or: How I learned to stop worrying and accept death - stevensommer
http://sommer.co/blog/2012/12/air-conditioning-or-how-i-learnt-to-stop-worrying-and-accept-death

======
hullavalooga
Very thoughtful and somewhat insightful for an eighteen year-old

